# Cold Weather



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a 6 month old and want to take him river fishing for a few days. I live in Michigan and I am guessing it will be in the 30's to low 40's when I go. It is usually an all day trip in a boat, floating down the river. Are these dogs good in the cold? Do I need to get him a jacket? Maybe a bed to sleep on? Booties? I can hook up a small heater? or Don't take him? I am sure he will love being outside, just want to prepare.

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

So your running a trib in a drift boat? Salmon stiil or Stelhead? If so, those metal bottom boats are pretty cold. I would leave him home. I tried a Neopream coat and they just don't fit well. The hooks and cleats in a boat could hurt him. Mine shivers if it's under 40. :


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep....hitting the PM for Steel and hopefully Browns....if they are not spawning. I don't leave hooks on the floor...since I usually go barefoot in the boat when it is warm enough. The drift is a fiberglass Clacka. I do have heaters and an area that I can make into a bed. I have to assume they can handle the cold if they are running, but sitting in a boat might be a different story. We don't have a doggy sitter yet, so if he can't go, the wife and I can't go.

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like you have a setup that maybe tolerable. Copper comes with me allot and loves to hand out and play with the fishies. Last trip with my son Copper helped land a 10 lb Steelie streamside. If you can make a bed under the front deck that would be perfect, as it may stay dry. Keep a blanket for him and he'll be fine. I have drifted in 10 degree snow storms and the bottom of the boat had 4" of Ice! That I have problems with. My feet get cold easily even with waders boots, 2 socks and a heater in the boat! I'm sure you will stop from time to time. Bring some extra towels in a plastic bag. I'm still looking for a good coat for those situations. Cabela's has some great stuff but the neoprene dog coat just doesn't fit a V.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Willy

30's and 40's are "OK' for a Vizsla. However, I will temper my response a little bit.

While air temp may be in the 30's and 40's, the percieved temp may be much lower. Add in wind chill, rain or wet environments, and your dog will get uncomfortable pretty quickly. He is also still a very young dog
I would as a minimum have a neoprene vest for him, and bring along some wool blankets and floor coverings. Make sure that you have the ability to get him dry should he get wet. If the boat has a convenience receptacle, bring along a cheap hair dryer. You must have the ability to dry him off above all else should he get wet.
If you have the ability to put an insulated crate in the boat that would be ideal.

I have hunted my dogs over coastal ducks in those temps, and lower. Just not as long. I always brought along extra wool blankets, and dried them off between water entries. 
They were adult dogs though.


----------

